# why do people want something for nothing



## lears2005 (Feb 26, 2010)

I put some stuff for sell on another fourm two locomotives and some other stuff was asking 25.00 for each loco got this message from a guy asking me if I would sell him the two locos and a decoder for 25.00 for everything. That just pisses me off makes me not want to even get on that fourm. Sorry guys just needed to rant.


----------



## New Berlin RR (Feb 11, 2012)

OUCH!!! $25 for a nice loco thats a bargan really, id be happy to get one nice loco for that price, especially if it has a decoder (or is DCC ready) in it!!


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

I agree.....he should have offered at least $30 bucks for all of it.:laugh:


----------



## lears2005 (Feb 26, 2010)

I was like man are you crazy r what


----------



## brylerjunction (Aug 8, 2011)

he offered you $25 what a jerk he should have at least offered you $20 SHIPPED


----------



## lears2005 (Feb 26, 2010)

Thanks a lot joe and big ed


----------



## brylerjunction (Aug 8, 2011)

lears2005 said:


> Thanks a lot joe and big ed


always glad to help!!!


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

I can tell it wasn't me...I would've come away with the two lokeys, 6 freight cars and an FSM kit for $10...shipped....:thumbsup:


----------



## New Berlin RR (Feb 11, 2012)

heck I woulda offered $30 shipped minimum...geeez.....


----------



## MacDaddy55 (Aug 19, 2008)

*I confess...*

Heck...it was me wasn't it...I just forget myself sometimes!!LMAO:laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## gandy dancer#1 (Jan 21, 2012)

Hey lears: I thought 75 for the loco you posted here was way more than reasonable, and would grab it if budget wasnt so tight right now, so just blow them people off buddy, they dont know good stuff when they see it. just illiterate people!!


----------



## xrunner (Jul 29, 2011)

lears2005 said:


> I put some stuff for sell on another fourm two locomotives and some other stuff was asking 25.00 for each loco got this message from a guy asking me if I would sell him the two locos and a decoder for 25.00 for everything. That just pisses me off makes me not want to even get on that fourm. Sorry guys just needed to rant.


He did it because you _might_ have said yes to the offer. Maybe you needed money for drugs (I'm not saying you do but he doesn't know you). Maybe you needed money for an operation and would take anything you can get. Maybe you need money for an alcohol addiction.

Point is the worst that can happen is that you say no to his offer, and he just ups the offer and he didn't lose anything by asking.


----------



## Southern (Nov 17, 2008)

It happens all the time on CL. I do not even take the time to respond to people that offer to steal it from me. We all want more trains and more room for them. Any one that dose not want more trains is just not right in the head. Don't let them bother you. There are always people tiring to take advantage of others.


----------



## Southern (Nov 17, 2008)

xrunner said:


> Maybe you need money for an alcohol addiction.


I quite drinking so i would have more money for my model train addiction.:laugh::laugh:


----------



## tkruger (Jan 18, 2009)

I did not see your auction so I can not say if this was the case but... I will sometimes offer a low bid / offer if the pictures or description are poor. Reason is if it looks like it could be good but the information is not clear I want to figure in any repairs that may be needed. I do not mean to insult when I do this but I will not pay full price when the information is not clear. If everything is clear then I will pay what it is worth to me.


----------



## lears2005 (Feb 26, 2010)

Well I have been riped off several times on that fourm Its just the way some people are.


----------



## New Berlin RR (Feb 11, 2012)

I understand this and have been there before!



lears2005 said:


> Well I have been riped off several times on that fourm Its just the way some people are.



Im exactly the same way here too! I try to factor any repair costs that may be needed if the item is not clear enough....






tkruger said:


> I did not see your auction so I can not say if this was the case but... I will sometimes offer a low bid / offer if the pictures or description are poor. Reason is if it looks like it could be good but the information is not clear I want to figure in any repairs that may be needed. I do not mean to insult when I do this but I will not pay full price when the information is not clear. If everything is clear then I will pay what it is worth to me.


----------



## norgale (Apr 4, 2011)

Hell I'll give ya $50 for the two locos if they are DC and run ok. Got some pictures? Pete


----------



## Gansett (Apr 8, 2011)

Southern said:


> It happens all the time on CL.


I now put things out on trash pickup day rather than deal with CL people. Or just give it away. $200 firm doesn't mean I'll take $100. No checks doesn't mean I'll take yours because you have a "honest face". I'm not going to take the word of the friend you brought along either to vouch for your honesty. I'm not a bank, credit union or finance company so I'm not letting you take anything unless it's paid for in full with cash. I'm not going to store a item while you send me a check for 20 bucks every month until paid for. Not my concern you drove 2-3 hours in your gas guzzler so I'm not knocking off $50 for gas. 

I experienced everyone of the above when I was selling off my woodworking stuff.


----------



## lears2005 (Feb 26, 2010)

I know what you mean I will also try and put some pic up of the locomotives


----------



## sstlaure (Oct 12, 2010)

You only get ripped off if you accept their offer. If you don't get higher offers on what you're selling, maybe the lowball offers aren't necessarily that off-base.

All I'm saying is that as the seller, YOU control what you sell things for. If you think someone ripped you off, but you took the deal, then there really isn't much room to ***** about it.

People will always try to get as much as they can while spending the least amount of money. It's human nature. A buyer doesn't care what something is worth, they just care how much it will cost to get it.


----------



## Gansett (Apr 8, 2011)

Scott,
You're right. But when you have a piece of equipment that sells for $900 new, you include some brand new extras that total $350 and you're asking $600 a $100 offer is insulting, at least it is to me. Took a few months but I did sell it for 575 and the guy was ecstatic, said he'd name his first born son after me.


----------



## lears2005 (Feb 26, 2010)

What I mean by how I got riped off is I did some trade deals with some people on that forum sent them there item and never got mine


----------



## sstlaure (Oct 12, 2010)

lears2005 said:


> What I mean by how I got riped off is I did some trade deals with some people on that forum sent them there item and never got mine


Yeah...that's a totally different situation. Tough to avoid that, especially if you're the trusting type and like to believe in the basic goodness of humans. Unfortunately that trait seems fairly lost on in general in today's society.

Jack - I don't get insulted as I know there's nothing personal about the lowball offer. If I'm not interested, I simply state no thanks.

I lowball from time to time, but I've also given extra where it was well deserved (mostly construction contract type stuff - I've got a plumber and a drywall guy that do great work cheap and I've given them an extra $100 for a job done quick/good.)


----------



## Prospect193 (Nov 30, 2011)

the seller may set the price but that means nothing!!! all it means is boy i hope i get this price!! All the power is with the buyer as he alone sets the price. If a buyer thinks its worth X amount of dollars he will offer that if the seller thinks thats too low then there is no sale. Of course there are people who put in low figures but that is what that particular buyer thinks what you have to sell is worth. The market is always determined by the buyer not the seller!!!

Pat


----------

